# Slate floor issues



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mike Tyrie said:


> CO762 said:
> 
> 
> > That is the correct way anyway...
> ...


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

CO762 said:


> Mike Tyrie said:
> 
> 
> > Not opening that can of worms...............................
> ...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We laid this slate floor without issue in Springboro, Ohio today. Used tec brand sturdi flex thinset and back buttered each piece.


----------



## BuildHuts (Jun 12, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> We laid this slate floor without issue in Springboro, Ohio today. Used tec brand sturdi flex thinset and back buttered each piece.



Looks good! I bought my slate in Boro. At the global natural stone place by Main Street deli. Had to pick it up in east dayton. Great price, but quality hasn't proved great.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

BuildHuts said:


> Looks good! I bought my slate in Boro. At the global natural stone place by Main Street deli. Had to pick it up in east dayton. Great price, but quality hasn't proved great.


I didnt know you were a local. Whats your company? This tile also came from Pana and mega city. These tiles were very inconsistent but we ordered enough to be selective.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

They need a new pizza hut in Kettering. That place is a dump.


----------



## BuildHuts (Jun 12, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> They need a new pizza hut in Kettering. That place is a dump.




Yeah. I grew up in Springboro, in Oakwood now. I don't own my own company. Just work for a Pizza Hut Franchise. Most of the pizza huts in dayton/Cincy are terrible. They've been bankrupt multiple times the last 5 years. Corporate keeps bailing them out, and currently owns them. The franchise I'm with owns all of warren co. Minus Boro, st. Marys lake region, and anderson/muncie IN. I just finished a new store in Monroe.


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

Ohio, is the brick lay an upsell or did the homeowner and/or contractor want that? It looks real nice btw


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I love Springboro! I spent time there as a kid too. We do a lot of work in Oakwood too. We have a whole house 203k reno going on their now. You must be doing ok with that company if you're living in the wood.. :thumbsup:

Now its official. We out number the Chicago guys..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mike Tyrie said:


> Ohio, is the brick lay an upsell or did the homeowner and/or contractor want that? It looks real nice btw


Brick pattern in my opinion just looks better than the square or standard patterns. It also is the best pattern for hiding size irregularities in the tiles.

I offer the brick pattern at ko additional charge and actually prefer to lay it this way over sqaure.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

But Im just a turd Mike remember so who knows.. :whistling


----------



## BuildHuts (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah. I don't plan on leaving anytime soon. It's a good job. We just moved here a couple months ago. Got an incredible deal on the house due to the sellers using an incentive program through the military. Got it for probably 30% less than what I could sell it for today.


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> But Im just a turd Mike remember so who knows.. :whistling


LOL. I figured thats why... The slate tiles aren't consistent, it looks great. I don't charge any more for brick lay because its actually easier for us but homeowners think we're going the extra mile for them without actually saying anything other than "Ill lay it on a brick joint for the same price if you'd like"


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> But Im just a turd Mike remember so who knows.. :whistling


You're a Polished turd.  J/K you're alright in my book


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

We dont charge extra for brick pattern either. The last 4 jobs I did were plank 12x24 tiles on floor was brick on walls were 12x12 straight pattern with glass listello.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Mike Tyrie said:


> You're a Polished turd.  J/K you're alright in my book


:blink: :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It can be more material and time to cut a brick pattern. I charge more depending on the layout.

If you have the end tiles on every other row, I'm charging accordingly.


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

angus242 said:


> It can be more material and time to cut a brick pattern. I charge more depending on the layout.
> 
> If you have the end tiles on every other row, I'm charging accordingly.


No matter what if you lay the floor out correctly you will cut every tile against the wall anyway. You wont have any more waste than you would on a classic lay. If you have 45 degree cuts in halways or anything else your gonna add more than 10 percent for waste anyway. On a brick lay you can shift the floor one way or the other to minimize waste and it would never be noticed even by the pickiest consumers. So i disagree


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike Tyrie said:


> No matter what if you lay the floor out correctly you will cut every tile against the wall anyway.


:blink:


----------



## Mike Tyrie (Nov 28, 2012)

angus242 said:


> :blink:


Im trying to figure out how it would be more time to cut a brick pattern...


----------

